# Finding an accountant in Melbourne



## marklar (15 November 2006)

Yes, I'm sure there are hundreds listed, I've tried emailing a few with absolutely no replies... getting quite frustrated.   

I'm mainly in need of a tax consulting (personal not business) and would prefer to deal with a smaller firm than a larger one, based in or near to the CBD.

Any advice (good or bad) would be appreciated, keep it to Private Message if you like.

m.


----------



## marklar (17 November 2006)

Not a single response!

I guess there are no trustworthy accountants in Melbourne.

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (17 November 2006)

marklar said:
			
		

> Not a single response!
> 
> I guess there are no trustworthy accountants in Melbourne.
> 
> m.



on other things mark, good trailing stop on the ARR


----------



## marklar (17 November 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> on other things mark, good trailing stop on the ARR



Ahh... so you're saying I should have the confidence to go it alone, without the security of an accountant?   : 

Yeah, some days things fall well, other days you realise buying ENG at 0.33 wasn't that smart an idea.  

m.


----------



## marc1 (17 November 2006)

marklar said:
			
		

> Not a single response!
> 
> I guess there are no trustworthy accountants in Melbourne.
> 
> m.



marklar / out of cbd area , south rd moorabbin but highly recommend 
Steven enticott @ CIA TAX. website : www.ciatax.com.au
A very professional firm that specialise in tax and share trading strategies.
regards marc1


----------



## Gurgler (17 November 2006)

I'll be watching this thread with interest, as I'm in the same boat, marklar - thanks for raising the issue. 

Let me know how you go.


----------



## macca (17 November 2006)

I have never used him as I don't live in Victoria, but over on Somersoft there are a lot of people use Dale GatherumGoss in Melbourne.

If you are a member of SS then search for DaleGG, he spends quite a bit of time helping people out free of charge in the accounting forum.

Seems to be a genuine trust between him and a large number of posters over there who use him.

Might be worth a phone call.

HTH


----------



## senticott (28 July 2009)

Thanks to Marc1 for posting our details, have had a few new referrals from this one post alone...

Marc1 - let me know who you are so - i can thank you personally!

Cheers


----------



## Kez180 (28 July 2009)

senticott said:


> Thanks to Marc1 for posting our details, have had a few new referrals from this one post alone...
> 
> Marc1 - let me know who you are so - i can thank you personally!
> 
> Cheers




Little bit shameless but well played *Tips Hat*


----------



## ausman600 (3 August 2009)

*Tax in Melbourne*

Hi All,

I am looking for a new tax accountant in Melbourne. I live in the South East suburbs and the last time I did my tax return they were unable to find me very many savings. So I'm looking for someone that is good at finding savings (legally) of course 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## voyz (3 September 2009)

*does anyone know any good tax accountants in melb that deals with trading*

gday

im looking for a good accontant in melbourne to do my tax that has dealt with trading shares in tax returns.
was my first financial year trading and have never had to do a tax return with  having to claim trading gains and losses. can anyone reccomend where i can go to get my tax done?

thanks


----------



## bpdoz (21 February 2011)

*Recommendation of a Good Accountant in Melbourne*

Hi All,

I'm in a need for a good & reliable in Melbourne, that is dealing with shares & property investment, for both individual & trust tax return.

My previous accountant is pretty lousy. He's done my tax return 08-09 in December 2010.. That's why I really need a new accountant. Can anyone please recommend me? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## burglar (21 February 2011)

*Re: Recommendation of a Good Accountant in Melbourne*



bpdoz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in a need for a good & reliable in Melbourne, that is dealing with shares & property investment, for both individual & trust tax return.
> 
> ...




I think a direct answer would constitute financial advice. A definite no no at ASF

Suggest you let the fingers do the walking!


----------



## explosiveanthony (21 February 2011)

*Re: Recommendation of a Good Accountant in Melbourne*



burglar said:


> I think a direct answer would constitute financial advice. A definite no no at ASF
> 
> Suggest you let the fingers do the walking!




Hi Burglar

I'm just curious as to how answering that question could be construed as advice?
No financial product is being recommended.


----------



## bpdoz (21 February 2011)

*Re: Recommendation of a Good Accountant in Melbourne*



burglar said:


> I think a direct answer would constitute financial advice. A definite no no at ASF
> 
> Suggest you let the fingers do the walking!




Sorry, I didn't know this.
If possible, please delete this thread.

Thanks for letting me know, burglar..


----------



## burglar (22 February 2011)

*Re: Recommendation of a Good Accountant in Melbourne*



explosiveanthony said:


> Hi Burglar
> 
> I'm just curious as to how answering that question could be construed as advice?
> No financial product is being recommended.




I have been known to get it wrong.
If so, sorry folks!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 February 2011)

I don't think that the recommendation of an accountant to another ASF member could be considered the unlicensed provision of financial advice as no financial product or other investment is being recommended.

So please carry on.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 May 2012)

I'm actually moving to Melbs soon. Can anyone recommend a decent accountant there?

Need them to be able to deal with small businesses, stocks and personal tax returns


----------



## explod (28 May 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I'm actually moving to Melbs soon. Can anyone recommend a decent accountant there?
> 
> Need them to be able to deal with small businesses, stocks and personal tax returns




Depends where you will want them located.  Best in my area "Shepard Webster and O"Neil," Frankston.  Not too large to be impersonal.  A chat with Nigel LeBroy would be a start.


----------



## MrBurns (28 May 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I'm actually moving to Melbs soon. Can anyone recommend a decent accountant there?
> 
> Need them to be able to deal with small businesses, stocks and personal tax returns




Mine's in Blackburn had him for 20 years, he comes to the house once a year to get all the info and takes it from there, he handles all the company returns etc.

PM me if you want details.


----------



## Tink (29 May 2012)

Depends what area you are looking in, but here is a good one.

http://www.cppartners.com.au/


----------



## prawn_86 (3 February 2013)

Does anyone here in Melbs have an IB/international trading account and an accountant knowledgable with all that side of things also?

MrBurns is your familiar with overseas investments too?


----------



## prawn_86 (4 February 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Does anyone here in Melbs have an IB/international trading account and an accountant knowledgable with all that side of things also?
> 
> MrBurns is your familiar with overseas investments too?




Anyone?


----------



## MrBurns (4 February 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Anyone?




Just called, apparently not


----------



## prawn_86 (4 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Just called, apparently not




Thanks for trying


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (4 February 2013)

You could ask at www.ciatax.com.au

Dr. Enticott absolutely loves shares (actively invests himself). I dont know if he has international experience but in passing convos he mentioned trades on the FTSE so he might be able to help.


----------



## drns2007 (26 May 2018)

senticott said:


> Thanks to Marc1 for posting our details, have had a few new referrals from this one post alone...
> 
> Marc1 - let me know who you are so - i can thank you personally!
> 
> Cheers



Hi there. If this is Steve, please reply my email. 
Thank you.


----------

